# 8 hrs layover in Hong Kong !



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have 8 hrs layover on Hong Kong before catching my flight to Australia. Can someone suggest me things to do in such a short span of time ?

I have never been to HK before. I don't want to rush around,would like to relax somewhere near the waterfront and catch a glimpse of the HK skyscrapers.

Awaiting reply.

Kind regards
Sudarshan

PS: My flight lands at 9:30AM and next flight departs at 7PM.


----------



## hurtmesome (Aug 4, 2014)

U could go to the star ferry, really relaxing 5 minutes between Kowloon and HK. Then maybe the tram and to the peak. It's still HK mind u. Busy mostly everywhere mostly all the time.


----------

